# Midweek December - Anyone free in Hampshire



## SteveW86 (Nov 18, 2019)

I have quite a lot of holiday to use up in December so only working 2 days weeks, would like to get out and play some golf if the conditions allow. I am no longer a member at Stoneham (baby = no golf membership this year), so if anyone fancies a game any where in Hampshire area and can host it would be great to get a game or two organised.


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2019)

I am sure I could host you at Blackmoor.


----------



## IanM (Nov 19, 2019)

I could get over for a game given a bit of notice


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 19, 2019)

How about any day from 9/10/16/17/19 of December?


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2019)

I can do Monday 16th if that is any good ?


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 19, 2019)

richart said:



			I can do Monday 16th if that is any good ?
		
Click to expand...

that works for me


----------



## Imurg (Nov 19, 2019)

Got room for a not so small one...?.....he says cheekily


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Got room for a not so small one...?.....he says cheekily

Click to expand...

Could just about squeeze you in !


----------



## Imurg (Nov 19, 2019)

richart said:



			Could just about squeeze you in !
		
Click to expand...

As usual, you are a Dude amongst Men


----------



## IanM (Nov 19, 2019)

I could do Monday 16th....


----------



## Cake (Nov 19, 2019)

Rich - put my name down if anyone needs to drop out.  Although I should allow SteveW86 a veto if he still bears scars from the time he graciously hosted me at Stoneham


----------



## chrisd (Nov 19, 2019)

Its gonna snow ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Imurg (Nov 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Its gonna snow ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Then it'll look mighty pretty from the nice warm bar...


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2019)

Cake said:



			Rich - put my name down if anyone needs to drop out.  Although I should allow SteveW86 a veto if he still bears scars from the time he graciously hosted me at Stoneham 

Click to expand...

 I will see if Geoff is around, and he can sign in three more.


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2019)

I can probably get a couple of members to sign some forumers in, so will do a new thread shortly and we can have a mini Xmas meet if all happy with that ?


----------



## Dando (Nov 19, 2019)

richart said:



			I can probably get a couple of members to sign some forumers in, so will do a new thread shortly and we can have a mini Xmas meet if all happy with that ?
		
Click to expand...

I could be persuaded to join you all if thereâ€™s room


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 19, 2019)

richart said:



			I can probably get a couple of members to sign some forumers in, so will do a new thread shortly and we can have a mini Xmas meet if all happy with that ?
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s good with me


----------

